# jigs and tips



## mock (29 Oct 2014)

How can i stop having emails every time someone post a topic about jigs and tips 
mock


----------



## marcros (29 Oct 2014)

there is an unsubscribe link. Try user control panel, or at the top of that forum, there is probably an unsubscribe link there.

edit: just below the "new topic" button


----------



## Mannyroad (25 Nov 2014)

Odd that. I don't get any email notifications that someone has responded to my thread. How do you set up notifications?


----------



## marcros (25 Nov 2014)

same process. i think it is in control panel to change the default, or subscribe topic at the top of each individual thread.

Or you can look at "view your posts" on the top right and it filters out those that you have posted on, which saves jamming up your inbox.


----------

